

Binstar: Create and manage PyPI or Conda repositories - apples2apples
http://continuum.io/blog/binstar

======
apples2apples
My favorite part of this service is the Continuous Integration of your build.

[http://docs.binstar.org/continuous_integration.html](http://docs.binstar.org/continuous_integration.html)

One stop shop to keeping your builds up to date with master.

$ conda -c <your_channel> update <package_name>

